# Audi's Stone Chip Protection Pack



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone had Audi's stone chip protection pack fitted? How do you rate it? 
http://accessories.audi.co.uk/accessori ... soryId=584

Cheers


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

more expensive and no where nearly as good as others.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Such as? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Links not working mate


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah yes, Audi have relocated the accessories site. Here's the new link:

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... ryId%3D584


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't use the Audi pack.

Doesn't cover enough of the bonnet.

I have looked hard at this stuff having had three previous Audis, all of which suffered chipping.

I eventually went for a company called 'Paintguard'.

Not cheap, but had the whole car done & it comes with a lifetime guarentee.

www.paintguard.co.uk

Hope that helps. Any questions PM me.


----------

